

How 78% of NFL players face financial ruin within 2 years of retiring - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-ways-sports-stars-destroy-their-finances-2009-9

======
pavel_lishin
Great, 10 unrelated slideshow images of incredibly obvious things.

Hint: it's basically the exact same reason that anyone else faces financial
ruin.

------
nestlequ1k
Not a very good article (slideshow?) I recall a great read on this topic about
a year ago. Anyone remember the link?

------
newsdog
NBA too.

